# Bowtech Assassin Cannot get Let Off within spec



## barthowes (Aug 3, 2011)

first I'll start why didn't this bow come tuned from your dealer. these bow come tuned and ready to hunt. IMO briing it back to them or bring it to another tuner/dealer to start with, then slowly learn to do it yourself.. NOW with cam timing. There are 2 dots on the lower cam and the string should be centered between them by adjusting the cable. second the (mod)draw stops on an assassin are adjustable limb stops, and only come from the factory with one. I bought a second one soe I could see if they wre hitting the same and give an ultra solid wall. This limb stop is how you adjust you letoff. If you have to really start twisting and untwisting your cables for initail tuning somerthing is way off. Unfortunately you read a post on how to tune most bows and you need to be selective as to what you do as some steps are model specific or have different terms. I'll stop here as the are many more noligable than I that can fill you in better


----------



## AngelRa (Nov 15, 2010)

Read the instruction manual. These bows are the easiest to setup. The cams have very small markings to tell you when they are ok. If you lost the manual download it from Bowtech.


----------



## barthowes (Aug 3, 2011)

wow I need to start using spell check.


----------

